# 3 Word Story



## irishbunny (Mar 19, 2009)

_Basically all you have to do is add on three words to the story, it could end up being really funny!

_Once there was


----------



## lemon (Mar 21, 2009)

a nice dragon.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 21, 2009)

named smokey who


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 21, 2009)

That ate rabbits.


----------



## Becca (Mar 21, 2009)

Paul LOL named smokey who That ate rabbits doesn't make sense and OMG as if you'd put that


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

the pore bunnies....here is my part: ate a bug


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok so we'll take it from: named smokey who ate a bug

and nearly choked


----------



## Becca (Mar 21, 2009)

Once there was a nice dragon named smokey who ate a bug and nearly choked 'so his friend'


----------



## irishlops (Mar 22, 2009)

called mickey boo


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

hit him on


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 23, 2009)

the back then


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

they both went


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 24, 2009)

into the burrow


----------



## myheart (Mar 24, 2009)

... to have some...


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 24, 2009)

quality time with


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

the nice dragon??


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 19, 2009)

who accidentally burnt


----------



## crazymandolinist (Apr 19, 2009)

Ohio. The townsfolk...


----------



## pamnock (Apr 19, 2009)

planted popping corn


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

that grew green


----------



## crazymandolinist (Apr 20, 2009)

with pink polka-dots


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 20, 2009)

and red hair


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 20, 2009)

the farmer said


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 21, 2009)

OH NO! Its


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 21, 2009)

raining purple gorillas


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

and purple sheep1!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 25, 2009)

So then the


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 25, 2009)

giagantic balloon man


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 26, 2009)

got caught in


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 29, 2009)

a rain cloud


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

... floated to eire


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 29, 2009)

drowned the city


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 29, 2009)

with the yellow


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 29, 2009)

blue toed baby


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

which cried so


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 4, 2009)

the old grandmother


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 4, 2009)

hit her with


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

a baseball bat


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 5, 2009)

(if i was the next person i would write "on the back") lol


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 5, 2009)

and said cheese


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 5, 2009)

with crackers, please


----------



## hartleybun (May 5, 2009)

mice ate them


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 6, 2009)

then got eaten


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 6, 2009)

by a toad


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 6, 2009)

who then got


----------



## hartleybun (May 6, 2009)

into his car

sorry, was watching 'wind in the willows' over bank holiday


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 6, 2009)

but forgot that


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 6, 2009)

he needed money


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 7, 2009)

to pay his


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 8, 2009)

false teeth bill


----------



## RexyRex (May 8, 2009)

so instead he


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 8, 2009)

asked the carpenter


----------



## hartleybun (May 8, 2009)

to bring his


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 8, 2009)

red piggy bank


----------



## irishlops (May 17, 2009)

and big bike...


----------



## Poppyflower (May 20, 2009)

To his giant....


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 24, 2009)

airplane hangar in


----------



## cheryl (May 26, 2009)

the zoo and....


----------



## irishlops (May 27, 2009)

jumped right in....


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 17, 2009)

the washing machine


----------



## CKGS (Jul 17, 2009)

which began filling


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 17, 2009)

with expensive soap


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 18, 2009)

and some coins


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 18, 2009)

"Ouch!" he said,


----------



## Minilop (Jul 18, 2009)

While flying backwards


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 18, 2009)

into a peach


----------



## jewelwillow (Jul 18, 2009)

which splattered on


----------



## CKGS (Jul 18, 2009)

his big furry


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 19, 2009)

elegant yet wild


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 27, 2009)

and got wet?


----------



## CKGS (Jul 27, 2009)

which is weird


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

wow!!! i didnt go to the third page when i posted now wonder why its wierd lol

... the story continues


----------



## CKGS (Jul 28, 2009)

rofl... That makes sense.


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

lol... typical me after a long day

in the laundromat


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 28, 2009)

where he washed


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 28, 2009)

his little fluffy


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

bratty little body


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 29, 2009)

clean of all


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 29, 2009)

the dirt that


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 29, 2009)

had little eyes


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 2, 2009)

and big ears


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 3, 2009)

that were curly


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 3, 2009)

and floppy too.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 3, 2009)

So then he...


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 4, 2009)

flew backwards onto


----------



## irishlops (Aug 4, 2009)

a big mashmello


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 4, 2009)

that was squishy


----------



## irishlops (Aug 4, 2009)

falling deep inside


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 4, 2009)

a giant blackhole


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 4, 2009)

and emerged in


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 5, 2009)

a little square


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 6, 2009)

lined with trees


----------



## irishlops (Aug 6, 2009)

with foxes growing


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 6, 2009)

a smelly long


----------



## iann (Aug 16, 2009)

tail.. and foxie


----------



## iann (Aug 16, 2009)

..munched the rabbits..


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 22, 2009)

carrot that he


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 22, 2009)

had brought with


----------

